# Can't access HTTPS: error 12157



## psmolens (Oct 10, 2009)

My first post - Thanks in advance for your help!

Recently (the past few weeks) I have become unable to access secure sites with my desktop computer. I can get to non-secure web sites just fine. The Desktop runs XP Prfessional SP3 build 2600. Im using IE7 as my browser. I know it is not my ISP because my laptop running XP Home connects to secure web sites.

I have done all the basic things. Check IE7 advance options for sucure settings, cleaned my computer of all known viruses with Norton Anti-Virus Cleaded the registry and other areas with Advance System Care 3.

Even after all that I Still get the error. Running the XP error log produce the following:

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivityinfoHTTP: Successfully connected to www.microsoft.com.warnHTTPS: Error 12157 connecting to www.microsoft.com: An error occurred in the secure channel support warnHTTPS: Error 12157 connecting to www.passport.net: An error occurred in the secure channel support infoFTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com.errorCould not make an HTTPS connection.infoRedirecting user to support call 
DNS Client DiagnosticDNS - Not a home user scenarioinfUsing Web Proxy: noinfoResolving name ok for (www.microsoft.com): yesNo DNS serversDNS failure

WinSock DiagnosticWinSock statusinfoAll base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog.infoThe Winsock Service provider chains are valid.infoProvider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.infoProvider entry CWALSP MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] -> MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.infoProvider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.infoProvider entry CWALSP MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] -> MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.infoProvider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test.infoProvider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test.infoConnectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers.

Network Adapter DiagnosticNetwork location detectioninfoUsing home Internet connectionNetwork adapter identificationinfoNetwork connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LANinfoEthernet connection selectedNetwork adapter statusinfoNetwork connection status: Connected
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP DiagnosticHTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivityinfoHTTP: Successfully connected to www.microsoft.com.warnHTTPS: Error 12157 connecting to www.microsoft.com: An error occurred in the secure channel support infoFTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com.warnHTTPS: Error 12157 connecting to www.passport.net: An error occurred in the secure channel support errorCould not make an HTTPS connection.

I check the internet and it appears othes have had this problem with IE7 but they show a solution - only the problem. I'm getting very frustrated.

Help!!!!

Peter


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You can try reseting IE7 to the factory defaults.
That will clear the history,cookies and offline files
and set everything back to when it was first installed.
Should have no effect on favorites.

Open internet explorer.
Click tools/internet options
Click the advanced tab.
At the bottom of the page click the reset button under
reset internet explorer settings.

It's possible some corrupt cookies or files are hanging it up.
So this may help.


----------



## psmolens (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestion, but I had already clearing out the cookies, temp internet files, and resetting the IE7 to default. As stated, I've tried all the basics. Everything is pointing to some setting in the firewall or some strange security policy that got changed by a download or accident. Is there another way to change the firewall settings other than the graphic advance tab?

Thanks for replying though.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might check the exeptions tab on windows firewall in the 
control panel.
Make sure port 443 is allowed.


----------



## garnes (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

I have the same problem. A network with about 100 machines, 4 machines cant access https. No firewalls are enabled. I have also done the basics to try fix the problem, but no_can_do.

Thanks!


----------

